# Hello TT owners!



## kton2002 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello,

I have just bought a TT. a 2001 180bhp model. Green (no comments on colour please!). Has full history etc and is quite tidy. a few questions though if anyone wouldnt mind answering would appreciate any info!

The exhaust looks quite rusty from rear box (box itself is ok) - is this quite a common issue? front section to midsection is also quite rusty from the joint - metal crumbling a bit.

Anyone have any idea where to get the clips that hold the plastic panels under bonnet in place  - a few missing!

Other than that it seems a nice car - new brakes and disks all round, replacement dash pod, replacement airbag ecu as a result of airbag light coming on. Also has had brake fluid changed, new cambelt and waterpump.

Anyway - enough of that. Hope to speak to some of you soon.

Thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum , next stop www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome 

Not heard of exhaust rusting that bad but a cheap option would be to obtain an OE 225 one, possibly via the for sale section and swap it over (obviously you will need a valance too). As for clips these are pennies from the dealers or vagparts


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

welcome


----------



## kton2002 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks all - !

Hopefully there will be some local meets (i have a bike as well) so be interested to find out where they are.


----------

